# Sticky  AKFF Select April 2013



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

*AKFF Select*
April 2013








Welcome to AKFF select.

This is a virtual magazine of some of the best AKFF content produced over the month, with contributions from a variety of AKFF members (that had no idea they were contributing). The aim of AKFF select is to promote the best content to further encourage quality contributions from AKFF members. These select threads will be captured in this monthly magazine style format for the enjoyment of members and guests for all time.

Longtails! They breed them big, in plentiful supply and stupid in Queensland. It seemed that every second report on AKFF in April was some smug Queenslander powerlifting a small town's supply of sashimi aloft with a cheesey grin and long tales to tell. There could have been an AKFF longtail omnibus as the April issue, but instead we selected only one story at random to allow other states, techniques and species a share of these pages.

In this issue:

Trip Reports
Physhopath considers a broken rod a small price to pay to join the elite club at Southwest Rocks NSW.
Grant Ashwell (the club's life member) shows that words alone can paint the perfect picture off the North Coast NSW.
Solatree passes the baton to the next generation (or two), seeding memories of a lifetime off Adelaide SA.
Chemacky finds that a drenching from his first surf launch is a small payment for paradise on the Sapphire Coast NSW.
Eric, TFM, Biggee, Ronston & Kenza (I think) partook or perused the ABT tournament (I think) at (I think) Marlo Vic.
Bigalex represents as the AKFF lucky Longtail lottery winner, with one from Moffats Qld.
Ado measures success with his pulse rate and an empty spool off Dalmeny NSW.
Indiedog shows Salticrack that even soggy doggies can doggie do at Moffats Qld.
Spork and Simmo do the Tassie Paddlers' version of the ABT (minus the fist pumps) at Scamander Tas.
WayneD and Barrabundy exchange brags about moving snags and Barra jags at Ayr Qld.
Duff jumps straight in the deep end, the 200m deep end, off Vanuatu.
And Lapse, Grinner, Canaryfisher, Antsrealm and Lapse live off the land (and packet massaman) at Peele Island Qld.

Video Trip Reports
Zed misses out on one, no make that two of those days off California USA.
Danielson evokes envy as he slices through a tranquil sea at Poona Qld.
Gonefishn is forced by fog to forgo the ocean but still finds a feed at Grammar School Lagoon Vic.
And Bejay finds that they relegate Victorian landing nets to tea strainers in Hervey Bay Qld.

Q&A
Matarkin asks, when it comes to bragging, how do you measure up.
Willyweather gives us a heads up to blow our hats off with wind upgrades on WillyWeather.
Spork finds trolling from his Revolution a revelation at the cost of casting and wonders if we troll or cast.
Fishrock loves his mono but wonders if it's time to upgrade to braid.
Neal013 wants to know the tricks and traps of trolleys and ties when rigging anchors.
V8rob directs us in the art of directing his own Truman Show with his kayak photography setup.
And Mick013 wants his tackle dry, uncovered and within easy reach, so asks to see our in hull storage ideas.

Safety
Yakydeyak wants to know our preferred mix of electronic safety devices.

Kayak Showroom
Salty Dog dons the rashie and turns the torso to review his new Stealth Fisha 550.
Spotty sticks to elegant simplicity for his pimped up Emotion Temptation.
And V8rob's fitout effort is surpassed only by his effort to document it, as he details his Hobie Outback.

The gee wiz Flipboard version for iPad, Iphone and Android devices can be found here courtesy of Kraley.

If you don't have Flipboard, download it for free from the https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/flipboard/id358801284 or the Google Play store first.


----------

